# 550 miles this tank



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

This will probably be the last time I get 40+ mpg in this car now that we have something more fuel efficient to drive around in.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

how? what speed???


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

diesel?.... lol 

Magic? 

Mystery gas? 

Lost souls? 

... i'm out of ideas:banghead:


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Anile_eight said:


> diesel?.... lol


 Doesn't work too well in a 2.5 gas engine 



> Magic?


 Physics  



> Mystery gas?


 87 octane 



> Lost souls?


 ... of dinosaurs and prehistoric plants!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

That was actually very well played sir! lol. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

seriously, could you please teach us? i have never been able to go above 30... and i drive around 60 for tht to happen.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

As you wish. First, you'll never get anywhere close to this if you do any significant amount of city driving. So leaves mostly highway driving. Basically just pulse and glide on the highway between 55-65 mph (ie accelerate at ~75% throttle to 65 mph and coast in neutral until 55 mph; repeat). On some highways it's easier to do than others (eg Interstate 5 or Highway 101 in the central valley/coast there are barely any cars on so you can go as fast or as slow as you want). That's it.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Makes sense to me, I do that alot when Im close to E and need to get to a gas station. Any downward hills I just coast down as far as I can. Luckily for me, at my house every gas station around is downhill so it requires very little accelerator to get to them. I also do the pulse and glide when I can but that can annoy pple pretty quickly cause they think your messing with them. Kinda hard to pull it off around my area unless its very late at night or very early in the morning.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

depends on how the road surface is. for examle the highest current mpg i got was driving on interstate 87 south in ny right after exit 16. Im cruising at 80 and going up hill i see my mpg slowly rise to 36 mpg. And i wasent drafting anyone


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

:what: 41 MPG?!?! On the knock prone 87 octane no less. GG sir  

Are you one of those people that competes in those mileage competitions?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't really get hypermileing, I like to try to get my mileage as low as possible lol.


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

I bet you could pick up 40 miles to a tank by running startron in the gas. I got 60 miles more on my 2.0 to a tank with that stuff, it's amazing


Sent from my torque wrench.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

DerekH said:


> I don't really get hypermileing, I like to try to get my mileage as low as possible lol.


 That's nice that you have money to burn and/or like sending money to countries that hate us.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

the_humeister said:


> That's nice that you have money to burn and/or like sending money to countries that hate us.


 It has nothing to do with that. I like to have fun with my car and hypermileing isn't fun to me. Driving my car hard when i have the chance to is the way i have fun. Also, I'm Canadian no one hates us.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol. i dont hypermile, but i dont get >300 miles per tank either... i get 320-420 miles per tank... which isnt hypermile, nor a waste.  

doesnt have to be either or.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

the_humeister said:


> As you wish. First, you'll never get anywhere close to this if you do any significant amount of city driving. So leaves mostly highway driving. Basically just pulse and glide on the highway between 55-65 mph (ie accelerate at ~75% throttle to 65 mph and coast in neutral until 55 mph; repeat). On some highways it's easier to do than others (eg Interstate 5 or Highway 101 in the central valley/coast there are barely any cars on so you can go as fast or as slow as you want). That's it.


 coast in neutral ? i thought if you coast in gear it turns the injectors off but youll slow down faster from compression braking...will this method net more mpg ?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol. i dont hypermile, but i dont get >300 miles per tank either... i get 320-420 miles per tank... which isnt hypermile, nor a waste.
> 
> doesnt have to be either or.


 Exactly, my first post was a joke. I guess it didn't come across as such. i normally get around 500km to a tank. Not even a full tank, about 45 liters or so.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Exactly, my first post was a joke. I guess it didn't come across as such. i normally get around *315 miles* to a tank. Not even a full tank, about *11.9 Gallons* or so.


 fixed it for you!  :laugh:


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

12V_VR said:


> coast in neutral ? i thought if you coast in gear it turns the injectors off but youll slow down faster from compression braking...will this method net more mpg ?


 No because the cycle between pulses is much shorter with in-gear coasting. However, it will still give better gas mileage than driving at constant speed.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

DerekH said:


> It has nothing to do with that. I like to have fun with my car and hypermileing isn't fun to me. Driving my car hard when i have the chance to is the way i have fun. Also, I'm Canadian no one hates us.


 Damn illegal Canadians always taking our jobs...


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> fixed it for you!  :laugh:


 Thanks lol whats a full tank like 14 or 15 gallons? 



the_humeister said:


> Damn illegal Canadians always taking our jobs...


 I loled


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if i'm not mistaken (i used to own a city jetta back in venezuela) 

its 55Lts---->14.5 Gallons


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> if i'm not mistaken (i used to own a city jetta back in venezuela)
> 
> its 55Lts---->14.5 Gallons


 55L sounds right.


----------

